# [SOLVED] How could we check SMBIOS?



## gopalpatil (May 15, 2008)

How to get Hardware components and it's attribute values in SMBIOS?
Or is there any tool to get SMBIOS values?

e.g. I need such kind of thing for all hardware components like:
Monitor (Hardware Component)-
Caption: Plug & Play Monitor
Manufacturer: (Standard Monitor Types)
Resoution: 1024x1280

CPU: Name, Manufacturer, Speed, Number of cores, voltage etc.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: How could we check SMBIOS?*

Hi,
You want the Hardware info of your PC?
http://www.hwinfo.com/

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

http://www.majorgeeks.com/downloads9.html

http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/

http://www.gtopala.com/siw-download.html


----------



## gopalpatil (May 15, 2008)

*Re: How could we check SMBIOS?*

Thanks, These urls helped me out upto gr8 extend.

GP.


----------

